# Games Workshop looking for Freelance Writers



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Thought some people might find this interesting.

http://jobs.games-workshop.com/2015/03/06/freelance-authors/



> *Freelance Authors*
> _ Posted on Friday 6 March, 2015_
> 
> *About the Job*
> ...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Have had a tab open for this for a while. Just need to work up a good sell of myself and my passion for the background side of the hobby/fanfic writing chops.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the first successful applicant should be put in charge of writing adverts for writing jobs....


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> the first successful applicant should be put in charge of writing adverts for writing jobs....


second that :biggrin:
anyhow, i am seriously tempted, altough i already have a job...
EDIT: screw my job, i submitted my form. Fingers crossed and pray the Gods!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I missed out on the Black Library bit from earlier this year, I'm not missing out on this. 
I just need to work on an app and get it submitted.
@Zion thanks for posting this.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I missed the BL one myself, and was shot down by FW a couple years ago (lack of experience writing professionally is what did it). I submitted an ap for this though. Fingers crossed?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Made my submission. Here's hoping.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Asamodai said:


> Made my submission. Here's hoping.


Hope is the first step towards disappointment


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

neferhet said:


> Hope is the first step towards disappointment


That's been a statement I've seen popping up a lot lately. Everyone suffering from the blues or something lately?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

At last! Now you can all be Matt Ward! :biggrin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Zion said:


> That's been a statement I've seen popping up a lot lately. Everyone suffering from the lies or something lately?


oh no, just suffering from general heresy :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Cato said:


> At last! Now you can all be Matt Ward! :biggrin:


Finally! Time to write a story where the Sisters of Battle and Adeptus Custodes have to stop a rampaging Bloodthirster in the Imperial Palace, only for it to arrive in front of the Golden Throne in time for the Grey Knights, lead by Draigo, to arrive kill it, then kill the witnesses and finger paint a mural to the Emperor's kindness on the walls right before the Emperor rises from his throne and tell them they are his second best creation, second only to the Ultramarines.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Zion said:


> Finally! Time to write a story where the Sisters of Battle and Adeptus Custodes have to stop a rampaging Bloodthirster in the Imperial Palace, only for it to arrive in front of the Golden Throne in time for the Grey Knights, lead by Draigo, to arrive kill it, then kill the witnesses and finger paint a mural to the Emperor's kindness on the walls right before the Emperor rises from his throne and tell them they are his second best creation, second only to the Ultramarines.


Cool story bro, but it really does need more Ultrasmurfs and shit.

In all seriousness though, I see the floodgates opening on Bad Writing here. There's a reason the Black Library tend to be extremely selective after all.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Cato said:


> Cool story bro, but it really does need more Ultrasmurfs and shit.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I see the floodgates opening on Bad Writing here. There's a reason the Black Library tend to be extremely selective after all.


They are screening the applicants and just because you write something doesn't mean it'll be used.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Working on an application now. I've already got a job but if this is a freelance thing I can't see why I couldn't do both.

Do you need to put your address on this? Or is just a few paragraphs of why me?


LotN


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Working on an application now. I've already got a job but if this is a freelance thing I can't see why I couldn't do both.
> 
> Do you need to put your address on this? Or is just a few paragraphs of why me?
> 
> ...


250 words or less on what IP you're interested in writing about and why.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you Zion for posting this I need to pay attention to these things more often. I found the BL one three days before the closing but submitted something. I will submit to this one as well. Been doing a lot of writing so we shall see how this goes.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Zion said:


> They are screening the applicants and just because you write something doesn't mean it'll be used.


Iunno. I have a feeling at the back of my brain that says GW would seriously run with your Bloodthirster story :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Cato said:


> Iunno. I have a feeling at the back of my brain that says GW would seriously run with your Bloodthirster story :biggrin:


I honestly doubt it. I was just being silly anyways.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Zion said:


> I honestly doubt it. I was just being silly anyways.


Yeah true...but something tells me we're gonna see Draigo carve his name into the hearts of all the Daemon Primarchs before long.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Cato said:


> Yeah true...but something tells me we're gonna see Draigo carve his name into the hearts of all the Daemon Primarchs before long.


You should give _Mortarion's Heart_ a listen. They make it work very well as a story concept.

Story spoilers:



Mortarion is an outright boss who mocks the Grey Knights everytime he talks to them, Draigo is a bit bloodthirsty in his desire to engage the enemy (striking around his bodyguards while in combat) and is voted Grand Master more as a penance of the 6th Brotherhood's failings and didn't expect to live long enough to keep the title. 

He wins by being given Mortarion's true name (as in the name the Emperor originally intended for him, not the one we know him by) and psychically passing it to the Daemon-Primarch when the the monster's guard was down (having your arms psychically set on fire will do that to you), the name being the catalyst for the Daemon-Primarch's defeat (this is after Mortarion pretty much mentions he knows who Janus really was and this mentally throws off Draigo, and was the thing that had filled the former Grand Master with enough doubt to be struck down in the first place).

The true name wrecks the Daemon-Primarch, destabilizing his form (his skin is missing on most of his body for example) allowing Draigo to get close enough to carve his former Grand Master's name into the monster's heart, not to defeat him (as he knows he can't truly defeat him and that task will belong to someone else in the future), but to give the future the tools they need to finish the job.

Basically it worked a LOT better as a long piece of fiction than a short blurb in a codex.



Seriously, Ward was a guy of good _concepts_ hampered by poor editorial direction and a lack of enough space to get them across correctly.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Seriously, Ward was a guy of good _concepts_ hampered by poor editorial direction and a lack of enough space to get them across correctly.


That's probably the nicest thing posted about Ward... ever. 


I wonder, if I submit something will they hire me because my name is Matt and my last name has 4 characters in it beginning with a W and ending with a D?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> That's probably the nicest thing posted about Ward... ever.
> 
> 
> I wonder, if I submit something will they hire me because my name is Matt and my last name has 4 characters in it beginning with a W and ending with a D?



Well we cant be having that now can we! Until I get terminator command squads back for vanilla marines Ward shall remain as the most evil of evil things with vitriolic rage and malice and ridiculous amounts of unwarrented nerd rage thrown in his direction, even for stufc he didnt do. Ahh balance has now been restored


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Well we cant be having that now can we! Until I get terminator command squads back for vanilla marines Ward shall remain as the most evil of evil things with vitriolic rage and malice and ridiculous amounts of unwarrented nerd rage thrown in his direction, even for stufc he didnt do. Ahh balance has now been restored


 @Oldman78 should I, by some miracle, get this position I will endeavor to listen to the cries of the community, take them into to consideration, and properly word GW's response as to why it won't happen til I write the next Codex along with bringing more Characters from factions other than the Ultramarines, like Cortez and Xavier.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Jace of Ultramar you sir are gent!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm through stage 1 it seems. I've been sent the tests &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Think I'm going to have a bash at this.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Asamodai said:


> I'm through stage 1 it seems. I've been sent the tests ��


woah! Epic! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Asamodai said:


> I'm through stage 1 it seems. I've been sent the tests &#55357;&#56835;


Good stuff!



Logaan said:


> Think I'm going to have a bash at this.


That'll be more Logaan-Fic in print! :good:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Just sent back my tests. Now I wait.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

:good: best wishes, man! if you make it, you will be our first hand spoiler-man :biggrin:


----------

